# My Amblypygids



## mantisfan101 (Oct 7, 2020)

Thought I’d start a thread about all of my whipspider sp. Granted I only have 3 but they’re one of my personal favorite species and I’m really hoping to breed all of them. 

1.1 Damon medius, I had the female for about a little less than 2 years until I finally just got a male. 



Phrynus whitei, another personal favorite species. I have 4 specimens total, 3 definite females and one inconclusive one. I think it might be a male but I’ll wait to pair them to find out. 
1.1(?) pair


Female eating, this one mismolted evident by her curled legs and missing antenniform legs, but has been tongfed snd even took a roach down by herself(affectionately named Stubbs). These whitei have been the best eaters I’ve had so far, all eating on broad daylight and dispatching food in less than a minute for me. 


Paraphrynus cf. raptator or laevifrons, a bit confused on locale so I’ll probably wait for it to grow up. 




Phrynus barbadensis, 1.1. First species I’ve bred, still waiting for the eggs to hatch. Learned a lot(mostly patience) with this sp

1.1 pair


Eggsac


Fresh molt adult male

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 3


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 7, 2020)

Always like seeing peoples' amblypygid collections. Thanks for posting

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mellow (Oct 7, 2020)

Very nice! Btw where do you buy whipspiders from?


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Oct 7, 2020)

Lovely whips, always nice to see someone with a passion for these guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 8, 2020)

mellow said:


> Very nice! Btw where do you buy whipspiders from?


All over, from expos, classifieds, etc. Not a lot of people keep them at least in the US so you gotta do a bit of digging

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 8, 2020)

Quick update- checked on the barbadensis female and looks like eggs are close to hatching..hopefully by the end of this month to mid-December they’ll have hatched

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 9, 2020)

Well that took a lot quicker than I thought it would

Reactions: Like 6 | Wow 1 | Love 4


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 16, 2020)

Not the best photo since I didn’t want to bother her but first baby began molting

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## paumotu (Oct 16, 2020)

Wow! That Barbadensis pair looks great, hopefully mine can grow up like that. Congratulations on the hatch!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveternal (Oct 16, 2020)

Very nice collection! Speaking of mismolts , I am just wondering, if a spider (true spider in general ) looses a leg in a mismolt or something will it grow back eventually?


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 16, 2020)

Caveternal said:


> Very nice collection! Speaking of mismolts , I am just wondering, if a spider (true spider in general ) looses a leg in a mismolt or something will it grow back eventually?


If it’s full grown then it’s likely not going to regrow it, immatures regrow over s couple molts


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 17, 2020)

0.0.32 baby barbadensis

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 3


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 23, 2020)

Not entirely sure why but these have been a bit slow to start eating, although this one spent a good few hours working on a roach abdomen

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Nov 3, 2020)

Phrynus whitei 1.0



Paraphrynus cubensis 1.0

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Smotzer (Nov 3, 2020)

Really awesome to see your successful hatch on these guys! Congrats!! I’ve been wanting to get into these guys again! But I’m moving far again next year so I’ve put a stop on all new additions until after I move sometime in 21. But after I do I really plan on getting another, or few amblypygids!!
 I hope you have more successful molts on the young ones and they start feeding easier!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Nov 4, 2020)

Tried pairing my medius, didn’t go to plan and the male ended up grabbing the female and poked a hole in her. Long story short, a lot of white milky fluid began leaking out and I couldn’t save her. No pics of her, kinda shocked that I spent close to 2 years looking for a mate and a month after I do she’s gone just like that

Reactions: Sad 4 | Wow 1


----------



## Smotzer (Nov 4, 2020)

mantisfan101 said:


> Tried pairing my medius, didn’t go to plan and the male ended up grabbing the female and poked a hole in her. Long story short, a lot of white milky fluid began leaking out and I couldn’t save her. No pics of her, kinda shocked that I spent close to 2 years looking for a mate and a month after I do she’s gone just like that


Really sorry to hear this, hope you can find another female.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Nov 5, 2020)

Well I moved my whitei pair into a larger, more naturalistic enclosure with cork bark and the morning when I checked on them, I saw this-


Seems to be a spermatophore, and I’ve cohabitated the pair together with styrofoam for a week before, and never saw a spermatophore, yet right after I moved them onto cork bark I find one not even 24 hours later. Even better, the head appears to be missing(correct me if I’m wrong)...perhaps there was something wrongs with humidity levels or some other factor, but I’ll definitely be looking into this more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smotzer (Nov 5, 2020)

mantisfan101 said:


> Well I moved my whitei pair into a larger, more naturalistic enclosure with cork bark and the morning when I checked on them, I saw this-
> View attachment 365032
> 
> Seems to be a spermatophore, and I’ve cohabitated the pair together with styrofoam for a week before, and never saw a spermatophore, yet right after I moved them onto cork bark I find one not even 24 hours later. Even better, the head appears to be missing(correct me if I’m wrong)...perhaps there was something wrongs with humidity levels or some other factor, but I’ll definitely be looking into this more.


It does appear to be missing....Which would be exciting for you!! Fingers crossed 

I cant comment on what would induce it over your other container with the styrofoam, maybe it was coincidence or maybe it was something physical with the surface of the cork bark, or maybe it was environmental??. I wouldnt dare say but interesting observation none the less.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Nov 6, 2020)

I’m not sure what it was but the whitei seem to have really taken off after I kept them with the cork bark. Maybe jt was higher humidity, a more comfortable surface, but I found another spermatophore today. The two also seem much more receptive to one another, with the pair facing each other face to face during the day and hunting a bit farther apart at night. Woke up today and found yet another spermatophore, so something must be going right in this new setup



The pair, you can make out the two spermatophores by the male’s legs

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Nov 10, 2020)

Freshly molted Phrynus whitei suspect 1.0, this one was missing both whips and had the curvy legs. He partially regrew one of his whips, here’s to hoping that he’ll be able to pull through and mate with my other female

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Nov 12, 2020)

Had my cf raptator/laevifrons molt as well

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## mantisfan101 (Nov 14, 2020)

This has been an interesting week, 2 molts and a loss. One of my whitei females began acting kind of weird, she was sluggish and didn’t seem to be able to hold onto anything until she finally just dropped dead...I’m still confused as to why, one of my whitei that was missing both whips managed to molt fine...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 2


----------



## mantisfan101 (Nov 21, 2020)

Well slight update, I was told that there is a good chance that the “whitei” are in fact a different species since there is another Phrynus sp from Nicaragua that looks identical to the specimens I have, so I’ll be labelling them as sp. Nicaragua for now.
The female Phrynus I tried to pair has obvious ovaries on her underside, but no developing eggs, and she’s been refusing prey lately so I’m assuming she’s in premolt. I tried pairing up the other female with a missing whip and although he did create a spermatophore, the sperm head was still attached, and the pair immediately separated afterwards so it likely didn’t go too well...at least I now know I have 2 females

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## schmiggle (Nov 21, 2020)

mantisfan101 said:


> Well slight update, I was told that there is a good chance that the “whitei” are in fact a different species since there is another Phrynus sp from Nicaragua that looks identical to the specimens I have, so I’ll be labelling them as sp. Nicaragua for now.


Interesting. Do you know which species?


mantisfan101 said:


> The female Phrynus I tried to pair has obvious ovaries on her underside, but no developing eggs, and she’s been refusing prey lately so I’m assuming she’s in premolt. I tried pairing up the other female with a missing whip and although he did create a spermatophore, the sperm head was still attached, and the pair immediately separated afterwards so it likely didn’t go too well...at least I now know I have 2 females


I'm still optimistic. Your other spermatophores lost their heads, after all, so she's at least potentially receptive.

Also, I think it's possible that if you can see ovaries, they might be in the early stages of developing eggs. I honestly have no idea how likely that is, I just know that the ovaries in many animals enlarge before the eggs start to visibly develop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mantisfan101 (Nov 21, 2020)

I was told that they could be maesi, but I don’t want to create any confusion as of yet as to which sp. And yup the ovaries are definitely a good sign, I’ll wait for her to molt then pair her again

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Smotzer (Nov 21, 2020)

mantisfan101 said:


> I was told that they could be maesi, but I don’t want to create any confusion as of yet as to which sp. And yup the ovaries are definitely a good sign, I’ll wait for her to molt then pair her again


Well regardless of what it is, they are pretty beautiful!! And thats a shame that its going to molt out, but Im hopefully for you to pair her again after the molt. How long after the molt do you plan to try and pair/mate her again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Nov 21, 2020)

Probably a couple weeks, I waited about a month after my barbadensis molted before pairing them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## schmiggle (Nov 21, 2020)

mantisfan101 said:


> I was told that they could be maesi, but I don’t want to create any confusion as of yet as to which sp. And yup the ovaries are definitely a good sign, I’ll wait for her to molt then pair her again


Gotcha. Maybe save the molt and photograph the palps up close? Usually palp spination is used to differentiate sp, though I haven't gone back to the original publication to check what differentiates maesi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Nov 27, 2020)

Paraphrynus cubensis 0.0.1 molted, I initially thought I had a pair but looking at the operculum and molt has me confused

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 2, 2020)

I’ll get better pics when they settle down but I’m extremely excited to work with this species. Typopeltis sp china

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper (Dec 2, 2020)

Hey, what's that critter doing in an amblypygi thread? Get that outta here! 

(kidding, it's a beaut!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 3, 2020)

Typopeltis sp china 1.0 eating, I’m starting to think that my female might be a subadult since she’s half a cm smaller than the male


Mastigoproctus sp Arizona
	

		
			
		

		
	



Typopeltis sp china 1.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Banshee05 (Dec 5, 2020)

The _Typopeltis _is indeed such a species of the genus. This is all I can tell with the pictures. Thelyphonid taxonomy is more than a mess!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 5, 2020)

Barbadensis molts! So far only 7, but it seems like the others are gonna follow suit soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 8, 2020)

Phrynus marginemaculatus, unfortunately 3 supposed males but this species is common enough so finding a mate shouldn’t be too hard. Pics of genital operculum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 9, 2020)

Phrynus marginemaculatus(2.0.1 group)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 11, 2020)

Typopeltis 1.0 enjoying a red runner, these are quickly becoming one of my favorites. They absolutely love to eat, and it seems like my female is not quite sexually mature yet, so I’m currently working on power-feeding her to speed up growth. The male looks a bit beat up so hopefully she matures soon and I can attempt to pair them up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 12, 2020)

Cubensis spermatophore

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 19, 2020)

Photo from a while back, one of my personal favorite species. Paraphrynus laevifrons, still looking for a mate, but I don’t mind keeping it just “as a pet,” so to speak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## Smotzer (Dec 19, 2020)

mantisfan101 said:


> Photo from a while back, one of my personal favorite species. Paraphrynus laevifrons, still looking for a mate, but I don’t mind keeping it just “as a pet,” so to speak.
> View attachment 369455


Holy Guacamole that is gorgeous!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 27, 2020)

Paraphrynus laevifrons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer (Dec 27, 2020)

mantisfan101 said:


> Paraphrynus laevifrons
> View attachment 370200


Amazing shot!! 

Also just checked out your website!! Well done!! Looks great!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 27, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Amazing shot!!
> 
> Also just checked out your website!! Well done!! Looks great!!


Haha, thanks for checking it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 28, 2020)

Paraohrynus cubensis


	

		
			
		

		
	
Phrynus barbadensis
	

		
			
		

		
	



Damon medius
	

		
			
		

		
	



Phrynus sp. Nicaragua

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 30, 2020)

Damon medius 0.1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jan 1, 2021)

Phrynus sp Nicaragua eggs developing


Paraphrynus cubensis eggs developing, should be happening in a few months

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jan 14, 2021)

Phrynus marginemaculatus freshly molted

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jan 14, 2021)

Phrynus marginemaculatus almost done hardening up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jan 20, 2021)

Damon diadema, actual diadema and not medius (0.3)

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jan 23, 2021)

These are still too young to sex but I’m really crossing my fingers that I got a pair

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Smotzer (Jan 23, 2021)

mantisfan101 said:


> Damon diadema, actual diadema and not medius (0.3)
> View attachment 372951


The true D. diadema are truly stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 24, 2021)

mantisfan101 said:


> Damon diadema, actual diadema and not medius (0.3)
> View attachment 372951


Glad these are still in the US  Hopefully one of these days you'll be able to find a mate

Edit: somehow missed that these are unsexed. Well, hopefully one of these is a mate lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kazeres (Jan 25, 2021)

mantisfan101 said:


> Paraohrynus cubensis
> View attachment 370374
> 
> 
> ...


I am searching information about care and breeding them. Wich is the most small and sociable of your species in your experience??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jan 27, 2021)

Kazeres said:


> I am searching information about care and breeding them. Wich is the most small and sociable of your species in your experience??


The smallest so far are the phrynus marginemaculatus(commonly available in the US), or charinus acosta(rarer and harder to find). If by sociable you mean handleable, I find that none are handleable; they are all designed to be able to run quickly in all directions, and they are also extremely chemosensitive...I've had many specimens jump off of my hand or shoot up my arm in less than a blink of an eye. If you mean communal, I don't recommend keeping any species communally except for breeding pairs. Even my Phrynus marginemaculatus, which are supposed to be one of the more communal species, would fight and joust with each other nonstop, even the breeding pairs. I'd keep separate.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jan 27, 2021)

Left to right, Phrynus barbadensis, Phrynus marginemaculatus, Phrynus sp. Nicaragua(could be cf Maesi)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 28, 2021)

mantisfan101 said:


> Left to right, Phrynus barbadensis, Phrynus marginemaculatus, Phrynus sp. Nicaragua(could be cf Maesi)
> View attachment 373714


Your sp. Nicaragua is waaaaay darker than mine. What gender?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jan 28, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Your sp. Nicaragua is waaaaay darker than mine. What gender?


Male, it’s probably the lighting. Up close they have a more gray/blueish tint

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Feb 6, 2021)

Paraphrynus cubensis eggsac
	

		
			
		

		
	



Phrynus barbadensis, developing eggs again. Interestingly enough, she hasn’t been paired again or molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThemantismanofPA (Feb 9, 2021)

mantisfan101 said:


> Paraphrynus cubensis eggsac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard mentions of it before, but can amblys double clutch or is this just a throwaway sac?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Feb 10, 2021)

Probably a throwaway, this one's due for a molt


----------



## mantisfan101 (Feb 10, 2021)

Damon medius 1.1

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Feb 10, 2021)

Cubensis eggsac

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Feb 22, 2021)

Marginemaculatus eggs developing


Cubensis pair

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 26, 2021)

Just went through this entire thread. Gorgeous animals. They look so alien with all those spike-like appendices everwhere, yet are so fragile really. Lovely pictures, mate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Feb 28, 2021)

This is really interesting, my barbadensis double clutched and laid a second sac for me. It’s hard to see but I’ve never heard of a report of them double clutching before, so I’ll be interested to se how this goes. I’m expecting her to drop the sac in a few weeks/months but until then we’ll see


----------



## Edan bandoot (Feb 28, 2021)

mantisfan101 said:


> This is really interesting, my barbadensis double clutched and laid a second sac for me. It’s hard to see but I’ve never heard of a report of them double clutching before, so I’ll be interested to se how this goes. I’m expecting her to drop the sac in a few weeks/months but until then we’ll see
> View attachment 377456


Great picture

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Banshee05 (Mar 1, 2021)

in my keeping experience over 20years now, EVERY single second eggsac without molting/mating again, was dropped, even soemtimes really late and close after a 'normal' hatching duration


----------



## mantisfan101 (Mar 1, 2021)

Banshee05 said:


> in my keeping experience over 20years now, EVERY single second eggsac without molting/mating again, was dropped, even soemtimes really late and close after a 'normal' hatching duration


I’m expectung that to happen, she’s long due for a molt. Hopefully she’ll drop the sac intact, I’m hoping to preserve the sac when she does


----------



## mantisfan101 (Mar 11, 2021)

Better shot of barbadensis with eggs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpionem (Mar 11, 2021)

What size are the adults of your Phrynus Amblypigy? Been thinking of getting them myself.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Mar 13, 2021)

Damon diadema 0.0.1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Mar 24, 2021)

damon diadema molted


----------



## mantisfan101 (Mar 27, 2021)

Phrynus barbadensis


Mastigoproctus floridanus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Mar 28, 2021)

Phrynus marginemaculatus sac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edan bandoot (Mar 28, 2021)

mantisfan101 said:


> Phrynus marginemaculatus sac
> View attachment 380049


pet water balloon

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mantisfan101 (Apr 28, 2021)

Paraphrynus laevifrons, I think I got 2 females but the genital operculums look really different from each other


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Apr 28, 2021)

The first operculum looks male to me, personally, but I agree the second is definitely female.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Apr 30, 2021)

Paraphrynus laevifrons


----------



## mantisfan101 (May 8, 2021)

Paraphrynus laevifrons spermatophore, a very good sign, although I think these may need some environmental cue to drop eggs


----------



## mantisfan101 (May 12, 2021)

New 1.1 of Paraphrynus cubensis



Paraphrynus carolynae, 1.1 pair acquired, female shown here

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (May 15, 2021)

Paraphrynus cubensis 1.xx

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (May 22, 2021)

Cubensis babies coming off her back, gonna have a small amount of these available soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (May 27, 2021)

New species

Catageus cf. orientalis



Phrybus hispaniolae, this thing is ridiculously tiny and I absolutely love it

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 27, 2021)

mantisfan101 said:


> New species
> 
> Catageus cf. orientalis
> View attachment 386310
> ...


The tiny one looks disproportionate and hilarious and I love it too


----------



## jc55 (May 27, 2021)

mantisfan101 said:


> Cubensis babies coming off her back, gonna have a small amount of these available soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow,that is an awesome picture and the first time i have ever seen one with young ones.very cool.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jun 9, 2021)

Phrynus whitei, female 2ish days or so after a molt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aphono (Jun 9, 2021)

Beautiful pictures!!


----------

